
Firefox Achieves One Billion Downloads, 31% Marketshare - Flemlord
http://gizmodo.com/5327961/firefox-achieves-one-billion-downloads-31-marketshare
======
chaosmachine
That's about 17,600,000,000,000,000 bytes, or a sustained download rate of
about 110 MB/s over 5 years.

------
superjared
We should launch a campaign to re-re-rename it.

------
jacquesm
The weird thing is that in spite of the news everywhere being that
Mozilla/Firefox is gaining ground and IE is losing ground that I see IE
regaining a bit of ground since January on my own sites (58% in January, 61%
today).

~~~
drhowarddrfine
Individual site mileage may vary. Areas of the world may vary. For example,
some countries in Europe have 50% Firefox usage. I have one ecommerce site
with very high IE6 usage because one of their main customers is one of those
stupid large corporations that's fallen with Microsoft software and can't get
up.

------
ideamonk
Yaay :)

